# Gluten free 6 wks - not much change



## laff66 (Mar 9, 2012)

I went GF 6 weeks ago after a test showed sensitivity to gluten, egg, casein, and soy. As there wouldn't be anything left to eat if I eliminated all those, I started with the gluten. As described in a previous post, after four days, my 6 years of constant low back pain all but went away. That lasted for 3 days and then gradually returned. 
I've been pretty careful regarding contamination, and have not eaten out, yet there has not been much change in how I feel. I've read many others accounts that said to give it a month and I'd be amazed how much better I felt. Is it possible I just need to give it longer? I want to try eating it again, but will have to wait a while, as I just went back on armour from levothyroxine and don't want to change two things at once. I want to see if my high TPO came down so I had blood work done last week, but the doctor won't give me the results unless I come in, which makes me extremely angry!!
Are there others who went GF and didn't see much change?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

laff66 said:


> I went GF 6 weeks ago after a test showed sensitivity to gluten, egg, casein, and soy. As there wouldn't be anything left to eat if I eliminated all those, I started with the gluten. As described in a previous post, after four days, my 6 years of constant low back pain all but went away. That lasted for 3 days and then gradually returned.
> I've been pretty careful regarding contamination, and have not eaten out, yet there has not been much change in how I feel. I've read many others accounts that said to give it a month and I'd be amazed how much better I felt. Is it possible I just need to give it longer? I want to try eating it again, but will have to wait a while, as I just went back on armour from levothyroxine and don't want to change two things at once.
> Are there others who went GF and didn't see much change?


How gluten-free were you? For instance, did you know that most yogurts and other dairy products like ice cream contain glutens? Did you know that there are hidden glutens everywhere? In cheese, in catsup; you just name it. Many canned goods.


----------



## BuffyFan (May 13, 2011)

I"ve read that gluten can remain in the body for up to 6 months, how true that is I don't k now.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I'll be honest, laff66, I've been gluten free for a little over 6 weeks, too, and I have yet to notice any differences. And I don't put anything on my plate unless I've cooked it myself or the label says "certified gluten free" on it (I'm even checking the labels of my vitamins and supplements!).

I was never tested to see if I was allergic to gluten, but I've read a lot of things that said people with Hashi's like me could benefit from cutting out gluten. I thought it might help my immune system calm down a bit, but my thyroid is more enlarged than ever and now I'm having trouble swallowing. Perhaps I'm just one of the lucky few who aren't allergic to gluten? I'm going to give it another month or so, just to be sure.


----------



## laff66 (Mar 9, 2012)

I've been pretty strict. I know about the ketchup, ice cream, etc, and have been very careful. I haven't even used our toaster until very recently with some gluten free bread. I'm hoping that if I do need to continue this, maybe I won't be as sensitive to cross contamination as some others?? I make sandwiches, hot dogs, etc for the kids, but am careful not to touch anything I eat without washing first. 
I've just recently relaxed my rules a little and have eaten a few things that don't list anything that would contain gluten, but manufacturer websites say they can't guarantee gluten free. 
My results from entero Lab stated I'm reacting to it, so I guess I have to just accept it, but I SURE would like to know that I'm not that sensitive. 
I still would like to know if anyone saw improvement going GF several months after eliminating it, or if its all pretty much in the first month or so.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Exactly what is this test and where do you get it done?

I ask because I had a full scale DNA swab done a year ago, which yields results to countless immune conditions. Gluten was not one of them. *I suspect because the testing hasn't been accurate.* Somethng new is coming out, but it is very costly.

http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2012/06/120606092619.htm'

http://www.foodproductdesign.com/news/2012/06/researchers-develop-accurate-inexpensive-gluten-i.aspx


----------



## laff66 (Mar 9, 2012)

Wow, that article says it will actually be cheap, only Around $25! Hope that actually happens. 
The test I did was from www.enterolab.com. You send in a stool sample and they email you the results. The Dr has a few critics, but bottom line is that his test picks up the iga antibodies in the intestine even when they aren't detectable in blood. You can even be tested on a gluten free diet. There's lots of info about it on their site in the FAQ sections. They state any number greater than 10 is a positive, and it goes up to 700. I was around 60, but supposedly a lower. Number is no better than a high one- a positive is a positive. 
It's $99, but I paid $269 to have casein gluten soy and egg tested too. All positive. I hope to God that this test is worthless...


----------



## BuffyFan (May 13, 2011)

you can have genetic testing for the celiac gene, however those who test negative for the gene can still have a gluten sensitivity.

You would want to have a full celiac panel done...it will show if you antibodies to gluten or not.

Here's what you should have tested:

deamidated gliadin peptide antibody IgG(DGP IgG)
deamidated gliadin peptide antibody IgA (DGP IgA)
anti human tissue transglutaminase IgA ELISA(TTG IgA)..I believe this one tells if there is some tissue damage

anti endomysial IgA IFA (EMA IgA)

total serum IgA

hope this helps!!


----------



## markwillplay (May 12, 2012)

I went Gluten free for 3 months...no difference in how I felt at all. I have told my Naturapath that I think he is full of it..and yes, I have read Dr. K's book. I do believe it and think that going gluten free is beneficial, but I have NEVER had stomach issues with gluten or dairy or really anything else.

I am beginning to wonder if all these food tests that people do are as valuable as we all think. Maybe they are, but I have talked to many people who are gluten intolerant and I have nothing in common with them. They all felt way better after stopping it. 
He was wanting to do a cross reactive test on me and I was laughiing at him andsking why we should do a cross reactive test when we don't know that I have any reaction to gluten at all. I just went gluten free becaue I figured that with Hashi's, it could not hurt. But I have never had any symptom from eating gluten.

I have eaten only whole foods, no processed sugar, tons of coconut oil, bla, bla, bla, etc.. and have not noticed any benefit. I just hope I am benefitting anyway.


----------



## markwillplay (May 12, 2012)

I still have burning and allergic type skin reactions and I am going to switch to armour once I am thorugh with my surgery in a week. I am suspicious that my body does not like the synthetic hormione. When my naturapath suggested I was reacting to food, I had to laugh as well. If I am reacting to food, then I may as well dies becaue there is not much left for me to cut out (ha ha ha0. I told him that I had never reacted to food in this way and he said that hashi changed everything. Still, I have cut out many thngs and added others, in an effort to try and figure out what could be caueing it. The only thing I have taken every day is synthroid.

I do believe that many of the naturapath's get just as cought up in their treatment as the Endos and other med Docs do. I will tell you that my symptoms have my naturapath stumped and he has been doing this for over 30 years.

Bottom line is, HE DOES NOT KNOW what is causing my itching, pins and needles, burning, and neither does the panel of Docs I have been to. they are all making educated guesses. And I like them all and think they are very smart. Sometimes, it is just hard..

I can't wait to switch to armour and give it a couple of weeks and see where I am. I will still go gluten free, but I don't see giving up all dairy until someone can tell me and showw me that my body is reacting to it.


----------



## BuffyFan (May 13, 2011)

markwillplay said:


> I still have burning and allergic type skin reactions and I am going to switch to armour once I am thorugh with my surgery in a week. I am suspicious that my body does not like the synthetic hormione. When my naturapath suggested I was reacting to food, I had to laugh as well. If I am reacting to food, then I may as well dies becaue there is not much left for me to cut out (ha ha ha0. I told him that I had never reacted to food in this way and he said that hashi changed everything. Still, I have cut out many thngs and added others, in an effort to try and figure out what could be caueing it. The only thing I have taken every day is synthroid.
> 
> I do believe that many of the naturapath's get just as cought up in their treatment as the Endos and other med Docs do. I will tell you that my symptoms have my naturapath stumped and he has been doing this for over 30 years.
> 
> ...


did you symptoms start when you started taking synthroid? I took synthroid and ended up with hives, would get a burning, tingling feeling and then the hives showed up.


----------



## markwillplay (May 12, 2012)

that is just it, I took synthroid for about 6 weeks with no trouble (maybe a little less). Then, when I started going thorugh withdrawal from cymbalta, everything changed...and I mean everything....unbelievable symptoms from that. I am still left with the skin irritation (mostely feel it but can sometimes see it barely). Sometimes it is a burning sensatin (like peripheral neuropothy feeling, but other times, it is more of an allergic type feeling (nasty) that also affects my eyes. I have been to two endo's, pcp, hemo/oncologist, and none of them know what it is for sure. They all have different theories.

We went with the 50mcg pills that are white to exclude the dye (one thing at the time) and that has not helped. When it is good, it sort of hovers but is not too bad...then, it will act up and make me absolutely miserable. I notice it some after I eat, but it does not seem to be sugar related. Just very weird. My next step is moving to armour. My Endo will do that so I am pleased about that. I just did not want to move before this minor hip surgery (having a tendon released) in a week.

Hemo thinks it is inflamation and is related to having hashi flare up upon withdrawal from cymbalta. He says that he expects the dust will settle and it will subside. It has been three months...uugghh. I was sure it was the synthroid, but then I remembered that I did take the synthroid for about 5 weeks before all my symptoms started.

I have read that Docs at the Mayo clinic have seen it and attributed it to thyroid (hypo) but that would mean that with the right dose of meds, it should go away...and it is not. I am prayerful that armour will do the trick.

If it is something I am eating, I guess I will just live and die with it, becasue I have cut out gluten, dairy, artificial sweeteners, coffe...you name it. That has beenhard, but if I knew what it was that was causing it, there is nothing I would not do to get rid of it. It is ruining my life for sure.

Feeling hypo is nothing compared to feeling like you ate something you are allergic to. I have not really had hives but have had skin redness etc...not always, but when it fires up, I get that....and it can be all over my body...back of neck, arms, legs, back..sometimes all at same time, sometimes more in one place than another. I have searched the world over on the internet to find someone else that has experienced this and can't find people.


----------



## markwillplay (May 12, 2012)

and by the way, did switching to armour help you? I was hoping I could stay on synthroid becaues I think it is probably eaier to regulate, but after reading Broda Barnes research and finding out a few other things, armour may be best anyway.

I am on 125 synthroid now..we dropped back to sort of "begin again". I am feeling hypo but am determined to stay on this dose long enough to know that I need more of whatever. Not easy. But better than not knowing if you have too much.


----------



## BuffyFan (May 13, 2011)

once going off synthroid, it did take a few weeks til I stopped getting hives. You may be allergic to the fillers though, not the dye, no problems here with armour although for me,it's taking forever to get my thyroid hormone levels where they should be. I hope armour works for you.

also, I just remembered, I didn't get the hives as soon as I started synthroid, I took it for a few weeks and then the hives started.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Can you take Benadryl OTC in the meantime to help with the hives?


----------



## BuffyFan (May 13, 2011)

that is what my doctor suggested, but benadryl gives me headaches so I used claritin and it helped.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Have you ever tried the dye-free Benadryl? Some people are allergic to the pink dye they use in regular Benadryl (and headaches are one of the symptoms).


----------



## BuffyFan (May 13, 2011)

jenny v said:


> Have you ever tried the dye-free Benadryl? Some people are allergic to the pink dye they use in regular Benadryl (and headaches are one of the symptoms).


No, I didn't know that! I didn't know they made a dye free Benadryl! I will keep that in mind, thanks!!


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

I have hashi's and went gluten free a few months ago. But I was one that had serious stomach issues and totally believe my hashi's was caused from eating gluten. I would eat a bowl of cream of wheat and then felt like I was going to die afterwards. After numerous bouts of "going from both ends", I gave up gluten. I feel soooo much better now and I take 3/4 a grain of Nature Throid. 
Gluten was also inflamming every part of my body. I was bloated, FAT and just felt crappy, then throw on the pile all the hypo issues and I was a mess.
I lost 20 pounds, back into a size 4 and have way more energy than before. 
I am jealous of those who can eat gluten, but I have learned for me it's not worth feeling like death after I consume it.


----------



## BuffyFan (May 13, 2011)

sjmjuly said:


> I have hashi's and went gluten free a few months ago. But I was one that had serious stomach issues and totally believe my hashi's was caused from eating gluten. I would eat a bowl of cream of wheat and then felt like I was going to die afterwards. After numerous bouts of "going from both ends", I gave up gluten. I feel soooo much better now and I take 3/4 a grain of Nature Throid.
> Gluten was also inflamming every part of my body. I was bloated, FAT and just felt crappy, then throw on the pile all the hypo issues and I was a mess.
> I lost 20 pounds, back into a size 4 and have way more energy than before.
> I am jealous of those who can eat gluten, but I have learned for me it's not worth feeling like death after I consume it.


Glad you are feeling better!! ..I miss cream of wheat!


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

BuffyFan said:


> Glad you are feeling better!! ..I miss cream of wheat!


I sooooo miss cream of wheat! I loved it as a child and ate it until it started making me sick. Who knew wheat could cause such a problem. 
Thank God cheddar cheese and red wine are gluten free!:tongue0013:


----------

